# Ambrosia



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone duing Ambrosia this year.?
We haven't in quite sometime...
Might bring it back for an encore....


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 11, 2006)

Is ambrosia just fruit salad with coconut and sometimes marshmallows?

I know I've had it before but don't have a fond memory of the dish...been a real long time ago, though.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan...

It can include oranges, pineapple, grapes, fruit cocktail, marshmallows etc.

At my house...
Mostly navel oranges (no membranes)
Fresh grated Coconut
Marachino Cherries
Blended together with sweetened whipping cream...
Whole cherry on top...

There are many versions...

Ambrosia..."Food of the Gods"


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, anything with whipped cream has to be good!


----------



## bullseye (Dec 11, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Well, anything with whipped cream has to be good!



How true, how true!  My Mom makes the best ambrosia, but I don't have the recipe.  I need to get it to keep it going--will post if successful!


----------



## Candocook (Dec 12, 2006)

DH's dear mother used to make it every holiday season but no whipped cream. It was sort of the end of the meal, after dessert.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 12, 2006)

I love the stuff as long as the whipped cream is not subbed with Miracle whip!!! I swear my Grandmother would use that stuff on every and anything!!!


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 12, 2006)

My mother used to make Ambrosia with fruit salad, coconut and whipped cream.  It was great and when she passed I kept her old cooking book with all the receipes in it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 12, 2006)

Miracle Whip?? Naawwww!! In Ambrosia?  No Way!!!
Sweetened whipped cream...is the ONLY way to go!


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 12, 2006)

I make ambrosia every time I do a turkey dinner....I drain well, mandarin segments and pineapple tidbits. Mix them with lightly browned shredded coconut and sourcream.....that's it!....never have left overs.


----------



## Half Baked (Dec 12, 2006)

Now that sounds interesting Ella.  Mmmm, sour cream and toasted coconut dressing mixed with fruit.




Please keep the Miracle Whip away from me...


----------



## Shunka (Dec 12, 2006)

Yes, Uncle Bob...my Grandmother did that and then she wondered why I would never even take a taste of her's!!!!!!  I completely agree with your recipe!!!! Reminds me that I should make some up for this Christmas; hubby will be sooooo happy!!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2006)

dw makes ambrosia every summer for family gatherings. not a drop is ever left uneaten.

i know she uses fruit cocktail mixed with fresh fruit, mini marshmallows, and i think she whips some sour cream into the sweet whipped cream.

i'll have to suggest the coconut next year.


----------



## Little Miss J (Dec 13, 2006)

I have a relative who used to make this when I was much younger at family barbecues.  I have bad memories associated with this salad.  She used to put marshmallows, coconut, jelly and tinned fruit together and call it a savory if it had sour cream and a sweet if it has whipped cream.
A salad without any vegetables just seems wrong to me.


----------



## Little Miss J (Dec 13, 2006)

unless its a fruit salad - which is a desert


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2006)

what about tuna and chicken salad, lmj?

it seems wrong to me to add mayo to diced cooked chicken or tuna and call it a salad.


----------



## licia (Dec 13, 2006)

We only use navel oranges and coconut in our ambrosia - with a bit of sugar to make the juices run. My grandmother made it this way and we have kept it up. Delicious and so simple.


----------



## Little Miss J (Dec 14, 2006)

I cant say I have ever eaten tuna or chicken salad.  So it is just chicken and mayo? Nothing else at all! Cant say I don't like it if I have never eaten it.  Sounds more like a sandwich filling than a salad.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 14, 2007)

licia said:
			
		

> We only use navel oranges and coconut in our ambrosia - with a bit of sugar to make the juices run. My grandmother made it this way and we have kept it up. Delicious and so simple.



just browsing around....

yep, this is the way my born-and-bred Memphis MIL makes it.


----------



## CherryRed (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's an ambrosia parfait recipe I'm tempted to try. . . It sounds like the presentation would be really pretty.

1 (14 ounce) can pineapple chunks, drained
2 (6	 ounce) cans mandarin oranges, drained
2 apples, cored and cut into chunks
2 pears, cored and cut into chunks
1 1/2 cups red grapes (go for seedless)
1 cup blueberries
2 cups frozen whipped topping, thawed (I'd probably use real whipped cream)
1 (2	 ounce) jar marshmallow cream
1 cup shredded sweetened coconut

In a large bowl, toss the pineapple chunks, mandarin oranges, apple and pear chunks, grapes and blueberries together.

In a separate bowl, whisk the whipped cream into the marshmallow cream.

Spoon 2 tablespoons of fruit into the bottom of 10 parfait glasses.

Add the whipped marshmallow mixture and sprinkle with coconut.

Keep repeating layers until the glass is full.


----------



## middie (Apr 4, 2007)

mmmmmm I DO love ambrosia salads. And ambrosia cake.


----------

